# Canon didn't cancel the "1Ds" line when 1DX came out!



## Cannon Man (Jul 22, 2013)

Everyone seems to claim that Canon merged the *1D and 1Ds lines* into the 1DX and killed the 1Ds line..

In all official stuff i've seen Canon has said that the 1DX is a combination of the speed of the 1D and full frame of the 1Ds.. hence the current 1D and 1Ds lines "merged". That does not mean that because the 1DX combines those good things from 1D IV & 1Ds III that there will not be a 1DXs.. (or whatever it is called)

I just wanted to make this clear.

I'm looking forward to working with both the 1DX and the 1DXs. The combo would kill any other camera brand.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 22, 2013)

1Dxcess.


----------



## RGF (Jul 24, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> 1Dxcess.


Or is it 1Dx ss


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 24, 2013)

Canon could do a daimante encrusted one with a pink furry eye cup surround and gold text and call it the 1D Essex.

(Sorry to non-UK readers)


----------



## rs (Jul 24, 2013)

1Ds mark IV


----------



## rumorzmonger (Jul 24, 2013)

Cannon Man said:


> Everyone seems to claim that Canon merged the *1D and 1Ds lines* into the 1DX and killed the 1Ds line..
> 
> In all official stuff i've seen Canon has said that the 1DX is a combination of the speed of the 1D and full frame of the 1Ds.. hence the current 1D and 1Ds lines "merged". That does not mean that because the 1DX combines those good things from 1D IV & 1Ds III that there will not be a 1DXs.. (or whatever it is called)
> 
> I just wanted to make this clear.



I'm glad someone higher up in the Canon organization has finally stepped forward and cleared this up. Are you a senior VP or something?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 24, 2013)

Cannon Man said:


> Everyone seems to claim that Canon merged the *1D and 1Ds lines* into the 1DX and killed the 1Ds line..
> 
> In all official stuff i've seen Canon has said that the 1DX is a combination of the speed of the 1D and full frame of the 1Ds.. hence the current 1D and 1Ds lines "merged". That does not mean that because the 1DX combines those good things from 1D IV & 1Ds III that there will not be a 1DXs.. (or whatever it is called)
> 
> ...



Except a 1DXs or whatever, STILL wouldn't be a 1D or 1Ds series camera, so well, I guess you're wrong.


----------



## GuyF (Jul 24, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Canon could do a daimante encrusted one with a pink furry eye cup surround and gold text and call it the 1D Essex.
> 
> (Sorry to non-UK readers)



And the menus would be written in text-speak.


----------



## rpt (Jul 24, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Canon could do a daimante encrusted one with a pink furry eye cup surround and gold text and call it the 1D Essex.
> 
> (Sorry to non-UK readers)


Or Sussex or Middlesex or Wessex! Lot of sex in the UK!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 24, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> Sleeping is Canon, they have nothing to introduce in resolution, DR etc today
> Nothing I have seen



SOS DD

It's hard to see anything when you're wearing blinDRs. 

The 1D X has an excellent new AF system and a faster frame rate than any FF dSLR, ever. But Canon is sleeping because Mikael is afflicted with DxOMark synDRome. Whatever.


----------



## m (Jul 24, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> But Canon is sleeping because Mikael is afflicted with DxOMark synDRome. Whatever.



Maybe they should call it the 1DXo then. ;D


----------



## lintoni (Jul 24, 2013)

GuyF said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon could do a daimante encrusted one with a pink furry eye cup surround and gold text and call it the 1D Essex.
> ...



 ;D

For both of you... keep up the good work!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 24, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> ankorwatt said:
> 
> 
> > Sleeping is Canon, they have nothing to introduce in resolution, DR etc today
> ...



Sensor-wise they clearly were sleeping though, certainly for the non-1 series lines. (and the 60D (or the new Rebel) come on, even one of their marketers admitted they had the engineers cut the MFA code so they could create further future demand for a 70D or the current 7D and felt they could get away with it, granted fair enough they try to maximize money, but sometimes you really start pushing things a bit far, yeah they still make money, but look at how the Canon threads on every forum have lots of whiners these days compared to many years past so they are eroding brand loyalty and good will even if not sales to a large degree yet, although one could also say that had they pushed more they'd reallllly be dominating sales and thus they maybe have lost sales in a sense, who knows).

And if you read things they have said it is all no surprise. I point again to the guy who said they had a main goal for the 5D3 to have as large a margin as possible, granted not a crazy goal for a company, but the marketers were said to have wanted the old sensor line milked again because they thought they could get away with it. OK, maybe fair enough, maybe it is even sensible from some perspectives, but it IS not pushing forward and trying to be class leading and it is being asleep at the wheel as far as sensors go.

And back a few months before Nikon came out with FF one of their upper level marketing guys gave some astonishing responses to questions from reporters basically saying that Canon felt no need to do anything for FF for sensors or fps or anything since they were the ultimate king on the hill and years and years ahead of Nikon even being able to release ANY FF (Nikon released a FF like eight months later or something ;D). It's actually pretty common, many a large company becomes a highly conservative, follower as soon as they sit on the top for a little and they are prone to stop market leading and pushing. 

It will be interesting to see with the new round of bodies whether they feel they need to respond (or are able to) or are still in milk the old lines yet one more time mode.

And even the 5D3 what on earth do they do to the video to turn it from something world-class to mush? It's not the compression as using Ninja 2 brings back none of the quality for the most part. And no focus aids or zebras, etc.? But ML brings that all back at least.

BUT, anyway with ML RAW the 5D3 is, now, a stunning video DSLR, beyond stunning, it's video and liveview kick anything from Nikon, D800, D4, whatever, every which way 1000000x over and 1000000x over again. Although the sensor IS much weaker at any low ISO than the D800 and it doesn't provide as good reach for wildlife shooting, given the amazing video, better UI, full speed without grip and at FF and lack of AF manufacturing defects the 5D3 does, in it's own ways, hold up well though now too. Both have stunning characteristics in their own way and both are amazing DSLRs. Canon does have the world's best 24-70 lens now too (and probably same for 70-200 2.8 and super-teles, although the Nikon versions of those are all VERY good, maybe just not beyond beyond very good like the Canons) and the only truly pro-class 70-300 variable zoom and the best TSE lenses. And the 70D probably means they now have the best liveview/movie AF. That said pleassssse focus on the DR, it's more than time. I really do legit miss having D800-like DR in the field on a very regular basis. Just about everything else I like better about the Canon world though (although I think Nikon had more trustable AF until recently (D800 issues combined with 1Dx/5D3 improvements) and still does on all the lower models, although I haven't really compared enough to say that with deep authority) so it wouldn't be a pleasant switch to Nikon so I really hope Canon does finally look at low ISO DR again and solve that soon.

It really is almost impossible to describe how amazing the 5D3 video is now thanks to ML unlocking the full capabilities of the camera though. It's probably a bigger leap compared to D800 and for sure D4 video than D800 high DR ISO100 stills can be compared to 5D3 high DR ISO100 stills and that is saying a lot. If you care about video in a DSLR at all the 5D3 just can't be beat (certainly not without going to 1DC). Thanks to ML unlocking the 5D3's actual power, it's now one of the all-time classic DSLRs for the history books.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 24, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ankorwatt said:
> ...



Mikael, your still on about DR? Lol. That's Cute.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 24, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> Im talking about DR, resolution, sensor tech not AF[/b]



Yes, Mikael, we know you're talking about DR and sensors. It's what you always talk about. It's *all* you ever talk about. Thread about cameras? You talk about sensors, only sensors. You spew the same DRivel in every thread. 



ankorwatt said:


> if we are discussing cars I will not answer you about motor cycles



Of course you wouldn't. If we were discussing cars, you would answer about the 14 stops of DR from Sony/Nikon, how amazing it is, and how poor Canon's sensors are by comparison.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 24, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > ankorwatt said:
> ...


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 24, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> your fantasi are equal to canons sensor section.


----------



## Skulker (Jul 24, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> *Im talking about DR, resolution, sensor tech not AF*
> 
> ........



no change there then, same old DRivel from you then


----------



## Skulker (Jul 24, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> you are amazing person, did you say that you have some degree in something?
> 
> I do not get it together



Finally you realise you do not get it may be NOW at long last you will stop talking rubbish as you NOW at long last realise that YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND>


----------



## jrista (Jul 24, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> Cannon Man said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone seems to claim that Canon merged the *1D and 1Ds lines* into the 1DX and killed the 1Ds line..
> ...



What's your goal here, Mikael? 

At this point, on several occasions recently now, you've demonstrated a complete lack of critical knowledge regarding several of the technical points you harp on. You bring up the same old tired technical point in every thread you seem to think you can get away with it in (the "DRivel", as Nero aptly put it.) You are more frequently directly berating members here, to the point where no one trusts you, no one wants to listen to you, no one cares what you have to say... 

Heck, you are now evoking some rather inventive mocking via conflation of the acronym "DR" with a variety of cute words and phrases (like DRivel <-- 8)).

So...what, exactly, is your goal here? I see you've brought my name up in several threads I haven't even been party to. Are you just trying to see how much territory you can _mark _relative to Nero and myself? Are you trying to convert people from Canon to Nikon, or Sony, or whatever brand it is you wish to throw about on any given day...even against their will? Are you waging some kind of brand war of attrition? I really don't get what your purpose here is...so...any chance you could enlighten us all?


----------



## agierke (Jul 25, 2013)

> so...any chance you could enlighten us all?



don't hold your breath. seems like a tall order to me. 

RLP...you got any popcorn popping?


----------



## Kelt0901 (Jul 25, 2013)

Lots of talk about NIKON’s better performing sensors. Some-one please correct me if I am wrong but, doesn’t SONY make NIKON’s FF sensors and only have FF since they could source from SONY. NIKON are assemblers of others components. Sure, CANON went to sleep, helped by their massive market share and profitability. CANON is milking the old technology, makes for more profit and hence more R&D dollars. Manufacturers can’t always have leading and bleeding edge technology; however, I won’t be surprised if CANON starts to get serious in the near future. I think that SONY is the ELEPHANT in the room and could further eat into both NIKON and CANON’s market share. Competition is always great for we camera consumers.


----------



## brett b (Jul 25, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > ankorwatt said:
> ...



Although I can't typically remember to follow every thread that I've viewed with interest, I have noticed your ad nauseum rants lauding the sensor rankings from your favorite website. Due to the fact that your posts are so predictable, I'm wondering if you've ever supported your school girl affection for DxOMark reviews with actual images that can validate your seemingly endless mudslinging of Canon sensors vs the "vastly superior Nikon D800".


----------



## brett b (Jul 25, 2013)

Kelt0901 said:


> Lots of talk about NIKON’s better performing sensors. Some-one please correct me if I am wrong but, doesn’t SONY make NIKON’s FF sensors and only have FF since they could source from SONY. NIKON are assemblers of others components. Sure, CANON went to sleep, helped by their massive market share and profitability. CANON is milking the old technology, makes for more profit and hence more R&D dollars. Manufacturers can’t always have leading and bleeding edge technology; however, I won’t be surprised if CANON starts to get serious in the near future. I think that SONY is the ELEPHANT in the room and could further eat into both NIKON and CANON’s market share. Competition is always great for we camera consumers.



Yes...Sony. It would be interesting to know what the deal is between Sony and Nikon. Nikon is now dependent on Sony in order to maintain their DR advantage. 
Similar to how we will all be dependent on the CC regardless of price...Adobe is trying to throw their noose around my jewels. I'm beginning to hate them.


----------



## spike6d (Aug 3, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ankorwatt said:
> ...



If I'm not mistaken, we are on a site talking about Canon gear so having a belief in the brand isn't uncommon. 
As for "Im talking about DR, resolution, sensor tech not AF" well if you're going to talk about cameras its you can't just argue your point and disregard everything you don't want to hear. Canons autofocus makes them a competitor in the market and they are leading the push in terms of video do don't be so hasty to think they aren't relevant.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 3, 2013)

agierke said:


> > so...any chance you could enlighten us all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always got the popcorn. ;D


----------

